# Taste of the Wild feeders: how much do you feed your 5 month old puppy?



## Brockosaurusmom (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi guys!

First post ever! 

I have a 5 1/2 month old Vee and I am feeding him taste of the wild pacific stream puppy formula after trying so many different diets. I would like to know how many of you out there feed the same TOTW and how often. The feeding suggestion on the bag sounds a little too much for me. It recommends to feed a 5 month old, 38 pounds puppy 3 2/3 - 5 cups daily. It's it too much? 

Thank you all!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Puppies need a lot more food per measure of body weight than adults, but the recommendation is just a starting point. Start in the middle and if he's gaining weight or if the food runs right through, lower the portion and if he's getting skinny increase the portion.

Welcome to the forum. He's going to be a big one!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We free feed TOTW! Our Miles is almost 3, and Chase is 16 months both are on puppy formula still. Miles is a fussy eater, at 5 months we would be lucky if he ate 2 cups. Chase is a better eater. He probably ate 3-4 cups a day at 5 months. Now they each eat about 3-4 a day, Chase eats a little more than Miles and they have two bowls that they share so it's hard to know who is eating what, but we just monitor their weight and have not had any issues.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua only gets TOTW kibble for breakfast (high prairie---dinner is raw) and she eats about 2 cups or a little less. She's 15 months and 38 pounds.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Gorgeous pup. He looks like a good weight. Just give him more or less depending on how he looks, not what the bag says.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris gets at least 4 cups a day of TOTW and is still a skinny boy aged 17 months (26 kilos/57 pounds). We supplement with raw eggs, peanut butter kongs, cooked veggies occasionally, but he only ever puts on weight with the MIL because she literally feeds him all the food she eats :-S (luckily he does not visit often!).

I think we're going to start free feeding and see what happens, he would have exploded when he was younger as he had no off switch at all but we might have more luck now...


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Morris looks real good, to be honest. I don't think he's skinny at all, from that picture, he looks like a fit, healthy good weight.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks V-John. You get told they're skinny so often you start to say it yourself...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, I think both of your dogs look fantastic. Otto is three, 58 lbs and is eating about 4 cups a day. He is not a chow hound. Some days he leaves food in his bowl, others he looks at us for a little more. We don't free feed but we also aren't afraid of him overdoing it. I don't think you're feeding too much. O was eating 5 cups a day at one point. Like said, just monitor weight. Welcome to the forums Brockosaurusmom!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter is almost a year and a half old (55 lbs.) and was eating about 4 cups a day of TOTW when he was on it too. Although we really let him have as much as he wanted (he's a picky eater).


----------

